# Murray Muscle Bike



## Sissy (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a vintage Ladies 26inch/57cm
True Value Westpoint Muscle Bike made by Murray in a Brown earthtone color with red pinstripes.
All original everything . That's what I know about her. If anyone knows more about this particular bike I would appreciate the information.  THANKS


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 30, 2017)

It sounds like a 26 inch girls bike with a banana seat and high rise handlebars. A pic will get your question answered.


----------



## Sissy (Jun 30, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> It sounds like a 26 inch girls bike with a banana seat and high rise handlebars. A pic will get your question answered.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

That is not a muscle bike. A muscle bike is a 20" or 24" kids size bicycle that looks like this, built from 1963-1973.










You have a late 1970's through early 1980's adult women's single speed cruiser. I would just clean this and ride it as you have been doing. No collector value, but good to ride.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 30, 2017)

You finally started a thread! I'll have to go look at the one I have and see if it has the same head badge sticker. Mine might have the front reflector and if so you are welcome to it just cover the shipping. I know that my chain guard has white silk screened Westpoint in off white I'll post some pictures of what I have tomorrow and you can check out the difference between the two. Clean her up and ride the wheels off it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 30, 2017)

Your replacement tires are a street tread and not the MTB knobbies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 1, 2017)

Here's mine the front reflector is off a newer Schwinn.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 1, 2017)

I think yours might actually be considered a "middle weight " bike? Mine has skinny chrome fenders and a 3 speed freewheel rear hub and hand brakes yours is equipped with a coaster brake and painted fenders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 1, 2017)

Your front chain ring and pedals are of an older design and I'm not sure what brand your rear hub is? is "Bendix" stamped on the torque arm, I couldn't see any ribs on the hub either?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

